

Einstein's Life in an Infographic - ddeger
http://fundersandfounders.com/how-einstein-started/

======
yitchelle
Although reading infographics like this are interesting, for me it is more of
idle curiosity. I mean, the author choose to include the number of marriages
and affairs he had during his life. What is the relevancy? Surely there must
be other highlights of Albert Einstein's scientific life more relevant than
his affairs.

